# Corratec?



## Firochromis

Hi everyone, this is my first post and this forum seem to be a great one. Happy to be here 

I wonder if do you konw the brand Corratec. I have a Corratec mtb and thinking to buy a road bike as well but, how can I express... obviously the name (corratec) is not on par the brands like Cannondale, Scott, Trek etc... Although I'm happy with my current mtb bike, less google results, less reviews, less global users of Corratec make me think again. 

I can buy full carbon frame Corratec with Shimano ultegra's slightly less than Cdale Six13 with Shimano 105's for comparison.

http://www.corratec.com/corratec2/index.php

Thanks in advace...


----------



## Retro Grouch

*Jose Liked It*

Don't know too much about the brand, but Little Jose Rujano rode a Corratec to victory on Stage 19 of the Giro back in 2005.


----------



## bubbabubba

Firochromis said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post and this forum seem to be a great one. Happy to be here
> 
> I wonder if do you konw the brand Corratec. I have a Corratec mtb and thinking to buy a road bike as well but, how can I express... obviously the name (corratec) is not on par the brands like Cannondale, Scott, Trek etc... Although I'm happy with my current mtb bike, less google results, less reviews, less global users of Corratec make me think again.
> 
> I can buy full carbon frame Corratec with Shimano ultegra's slightly less than Cdale Six13 with Shimano 105's for comparison.
> 
> Thanks in advace...


Stay away!! I hired a Corratec B-Drive, whilst on holiday and the design was so unstable that the front wheel would go into an uncontrollable speed wobble above 35KM/h. If fact it caused me to have an accident and break two arms. I had two operations and will never be the same - companies that make bikes like that should be shot!


----------

